# Intakes?????



## Guest (Sep 27, 2002)

I was on ebay and came across an intake for my 03'SE-R by a company named MeganRacing. I wrote to them to find the difference between them and injen and they said they use the same manufaacturer as injen but with the high cost. Has anybody heard of them or has a Megan Racing intake.
Thanks


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

i came across ebay too and found a wing from megan racing, i dont know much about them but if i were you i would look into hotshot, better yet, check nissanperformancemag.com they have that style car for one of their project cars i "think", im not 100%sure


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

thanks. i looked into hotshots and found out from a couple of people that injen is better. so i might pay the extra and go with injen. i'll let you guys know how it works out.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

yeh injen got some great reviews from the boards, also an excellent choice...i suggested hotshot if you want the bang for the buck but whatever works out for you...let us know how it goes.


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

The AEM CAI is very nice also. We will have a SpecV install of the AEM CAI next month with dyno figures in www.nissanperformancemag.com

It achieved some pretty impressive numbers and is made of all aluminum mandrel bent pipe.

Check it out next month.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

oh yeh, he has an '03, i forgot AEM made that, i wish they made it for GA16s


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2002)

*Custom*

Does AEM do custom intakes? I have a first gen Altima but they only make intakes for third gens.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Custom*



Nicolae said:


> *Does AEM do custom intakes? I have a first gen Altima but they only make intakes for third gens. *


No, at this time they only do intakes for the new altimas, i emailed AEM to see if they had an application or they would make one for mine custom but they do not, basically you have to be close with one of head employees there to even get close to a custom made AEM intake.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

thanks for the advice all and i'm definitly gonna check out next month's issue.


----------

